# question for the cognishenti



## BrujoSéz (Jul 30, 2008)

i have Taurus model 56 made in Spain in 1972.
it is in excellent shape (one bb sized nick in the finish from a picker)
from what i can tell it's brazilian rosewood, ceder, walnut, ebony and mahogony.

there is very little information about Taurus floating around.
what's the scoop on them?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

From another forum:

Taurus Lutherie made estudio (student level) guitars for the Ramirez workshop and also sold a few models under the Taurus Lutherie label from about 1966 to 1985. The workmanship varies by date and by guitar maker. Antonio Picado learnt guitar making at the Taurus Lutherie and he makes top quality guitars.

Even though the Taurus workshop was located in Barcelona, a unique Spanish Province with its own language (they speak Catalan, not Spanish), customs, and guitar making style, Taurus guitars were made in the style of the Madrid School, which was dominated by Ramirez.

So most Taurus lutherie guitars have the same bracing and construction of Ramirez estudio guitars from the 1960s-70s. Some of these instruments are of very high quality, others are not. Some low quality guitars were produced in Spain during the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## BrujoSéz (Jul 30, 2008)

it is a "Taurus Lutherie" badged model 56

the only other "Taurus Lutherie" i found in the past was a model 58 (1970 something) selling for $4000 in the 90's.

it is of excellent quality with mosaic work and gold/pearl tuners.

due to a cycling accident, my hands are now useless for playing a guitar.
i need to find it a good home, but i don't know it's value other than as a great guitar.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Well my friend, I'd suggest taking it to a luthier for an evaluation. That's probably the best bet you've got, I haven't found anything about it over google.


----------



## BrujoSéz (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for all the input forumites.
i'll ask around and see what i can dig up.


----------

